# Tercera guerra mundial...



## saiwor (Feb 22, 2010)

...

¿Qué pasará redes de comunicacion telefonía?... colapsará
¿Qué pasará toda comunicación radio y TV?...
¿Qué pasará con red?... también colapsará
¿Qué pasará con servidores?... permanecerá la informacion,,, se perdera todos o algunos...
Pues creo extrañariamos mucho a los ordenadores,,, ejemplo: yo estoy navegando en la red, descargo todo la información posible que interesa.
¿Qué opinan uds?
¿Creo que la guerra puede comenzar ya,,, como ya vemos: argentina y inglaterra. Puede ser una posibiladad para iniciar la guerra entre todos los paises?,,, pues eso creo que se asemejaria a: "fin del mundo 2012" pero eso no es el tema a tratar...
Pues,,, diriá no se preocupen,,, descarguen informacion imprimanlo, archivenselo, grabenlo, etc... hasta el último momento que exista la red... jejeje   pues asi es la vida...
Saludos

PD: creo anda esto por todos los lados: "disfruten la vida, como si fuera el ultimo dia"


----------



## electrodan (Feb 22, 2010)

¿Por que crees que Argentina e Inglaterra pueden iniciar una guerra en la actualidad? ¿Por las Malvinas? Ya las intentaron recuperar una vez y no les fue muy bien. Además, en la actualidad no veo que inviertan mucho en armas. ¿Los van a atacar con el herrumbre que se desprende de sus aviones? Difícilmente Argentina pueda desencadenar una guerra mundial, por mas que lo quisiera.  
No veo que las "grandes potencias" estén enfrentadas de alguna manera que desencadene una guerra. La "Guerra Fría" ya terminó.
Además, si alguien estuviera lanzando bombas nucleares y biológicas sobre tu país, lo último que te preocuparía serían los ordenadores.


----------



## saiwor (Feb 22, 2010)

no quiero tratar especificamente de argentina y inglaterra, mas si quiero que comenten 3ra guerra mundial... 

Pues si no hay guerra mucho mejor para todos... 



> Además, si alguien estuviera lanzando bombas nucleares y biológicas sobre tu país, lo último que te preocuparía serían los ordenadores.


 jajaja jejeje


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2010)

saivor , es como dijo electrodan:

si hay guerra lo que menos te preocupara sera las cosas que has puesto.
tenemos que dar gracias que vivimos en paz nosotros, y en lo posible hacer lo que podamos para que asi siga.

mira algunas fotos de la guerra, cuando tu casa es solo escombros, cuando mataron a la mita d etu familia, cuando violaron y mataron a tus mujeres , solo odio te queda.
cuando tenes hambre hace meses y las enfermedades estan por todos lados, los hospitales dan miedo y tus vecinos (los que quedaron) son "paramilitares" o ladrones , ya hace tiempo te olvidaste de las cosas que mencionas, solo te importa vivir un dia mas............o muchas veces quisieras un tiro para terminar.

doy gracias a lo que sea que me hizo nacer en un lugar de paz, por que no tengo la mas puta idea de lo que es vivir en medio de una guerra.

un abrazo y ojala que no haya mas guerras.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

cada tanto se caen solitos los mirages http://www.saorbats.com.ar/GaleriaSaorbats/G6C/G6C.html
peru qiere¿ entrar en gerra con chile¿yo opino que es mas fasil que peru y chile se enfrenten a que argentina y los ingleses,


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 22, 2010)

La verdad yo creo que argentina militarmente no se encuentra en estado para una guerra.
Lo único con lo que contamos es con pilotos experimentados pero ¿Para qué? si no tenemos aviones que puedan competir contra otros países.
Yo veo mas un futuro problema entre los Estados Unidos y china/corea o semejantes que entre argentina y alguna potencia.
Las Malvinas pues si, son territorios los cuales nos dejaron un odio, odio por el terreno? no, odio por la gente que falleció y desapareció.
Argentina hoy tiene el mayor espacio pesquero, ustedes creen que a alguna potencia no le va a importar el estado de Argentina?. La verdad espero que no y tampoco lo creo pero desde mi punto de vista Argentina esta lejos de una guerra.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 22, 2010)

eso de la enemistad entre Peru y Chile solo tiene fines comerciales aqui en Peru hay bastante producto chileno y lo que se busca es eliminarlos para asi comprar puro producto peruano y mejorar más nuestra economia, tambien pequeños problemas culturales como por ejemplo que tenemos la octava maravilla del mundo "macchu picchu", la bebida "pisco", la mineria.....nuestra comida peruana etc etc... por lo demas nuestro actual presidente no es pleitista solo hacen todo esto para fines de negocio y la gente se deja llevar como ovejitas por lo que los demas hacen .. por mi parte no tengo nada en contra de ningun chileno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

legisimo diria yo de una gerra,


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2010)

ja.......... que Argentina no tiene que ?????????

por favor, podemso hacer colapsar a cualquier pais de el mundo .
dejense d ejorobar.
hace años que estams desarrollando armas biologicas de el mayor nivel y nadie se dio cuenta.

si, no lo niego, no podemso hacer ninguna guera mundial por que quien nos apoyaria ??
nadie (gracias a Dios y a algo de coherencia que hay aun en el mundo) .

pero a lo que iba.
el dia de mañana nos cansamos y y inglaterra la sumimos en el caos, en el holocausto.
con nuestra sarmas biologicas.
es ........casi diria un plan maravilloso.
mandamos una comitiva con la presidenta KK botox, su marido con las bolsitas de agentes biologicos colgando , toda la masa de señores que se creen son unos vivos que dan claese.
decimos que van para charlar.
y los dejamos ahi.
en inglaterra.
no los dejamos volver.
los mandamos en un avion nuestro, que como mucho puede hacer un solo viaje (ida) .

seguro que los ingleses al ver que no se van los querran agarrar a todos (delia, los KK, algunos menem y toda esa lacra de chupamedias ) para de algun modo ecologico tratar de librarse de ellos.
pero nuestros argentinos politicos (las armas biologicas) saben adaptarse, se esconderan un tiempo y cuando los ingleses no se den cuenta algunos se postularan de politicos (el principio de el fin de inglaterra) .

no tendremso aviones ni bombas pero tenemos agentes altamente destructivos.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

un poco mas serios:
miren esto :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kWU-JHetMM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## capitanp (Feb 22, 2010)

ya contraatacamos!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9_92Xj5q70


----------



## fernandob (Feb 23, 2010)

capitan, vos sos un tipo de mundo, multi lenguas.
yo apenas se castellano.......no entiendo un pomo .

algun traductor / resumidor please !!!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 23, 2010)

Un cracker entró a la página de un diario de las Malvinas y puso lo de "las Malvinas, argentinas", y dejó también como detalle la dirección de "taringa@army.taringa.net".


----------



## santiago (Feb 23, 2010)

realmente es preocupante el tema de las ffaa, el poder ejecutivo no les da nada, ni siquiera para rearmarse produciendo cosas nacionales, pero cosas enserio, cito el heli aguilucho que es una soberana ca...a, el tema que hay que ver es la guerra por recursos naturales, nuestras fuerzas, no estan en posición para hacer nada, no pueden defender la soberania nacional ni locos, una cosa que me indigno fué, que hubo un plan para darle trabajo a mano de obra especializada nacional para producir medio en masa pampa ia63 fase 3, no es un avion de punta, pero con la tecnologia apropiada (el fase 3 estaba completito), seria un arma valiosa, antes que no tener nada, pero repito, el tema es defender nuestra soberania natural-territorial , no entrar en una guerra absurda por odio (odio con razon ) pero al fin odio, y por el odio no salen las cosas bien,
ah y concuerdo, no creo que estes tan viciado, si hay guerra, no le vas a dar bola a la pc. por las dudas habra que ir armandose con equipos de onda corta jaja

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 23, 2010)

Presentador

La extraccion de petroleo de las Falklands comienza hoy, 
a pesar de una fuerte oposicion de parte de Argentina,
pero ya ha habido algo de invasion virtual
Hackers lograron meterse en el sitio web del unico diario de la isla,
que esta mañana de repente presento a una bandera Argentina y canciones patrioticas
Nuestro reportero John Sparks esta en las Falklands
y hablo con nosotros antes. 

Reportero

Estamos aqui en la costa del Puerto Stanley
a pesar de otros obstaculos, 
este puerto se convirtio un lugar increiblemente ocupado
desde que empezo la exploracion petrolifica.
Pero no es de eso de lo que estan hablando los habitantes hoy,
cuando se despertaron y clickearon en el sitio web Penguin News,
el unico periodico de la isla, y encontraron esto.
La evidencia sugiere fuertemente que este fue el trabajo de
unos hackers de Argentina, incluso dejaron una direccion.
Fuimos a hablar con el editor del diario, pero inusualmente
para un hombre-del-periodico, no quizo aparecer en camara.
Estaba bastante molesto acerca del hecho.
Tambien fuimos a la oficina de Desire Petroleum,
que estaba muy tranquila esta tarde.
Pero la plataforma petrolera se espera que empiece a buscar hoy.
En este evento, la voz del pueblo en Stanley's Pub, anoche. 
Se han construido muchos edificios, se erigieron oficinas, depositos.
Contenedores por todos lados, entran barcos, descargan.
Asi que estamos sintiendo la emocion de todo esto.
Aunque otros se sienten algo indecisos acerca de el desarrollo aqui.

La britanica

Bueno yo estoy algo asi como en el medio. Tu sabes... solo queremos que
nos dejen tranquilos, en verdad lo queremos... ok hay petroleo aqui,
pero no tenemos que tener una gran guerra acerca de eso. Sabes... es estupido.
Realmente lo es. Somos britanicos, no necesitamos... no necesitamos.. tener esta
estupida, estupida discusion acerca de si somos argentinos o si somos britanicos.
Somos britanicos.

Reportero
Hay reportes hoy, de que un pequeño porcentaje de personal especial del R.U. 
dieron un chequeo a las defensas de la isla al principio del mes.
Y la seguridad ciertamente es una cosa que esta siempre presente en la mente
de las personas aqui, en las Falklands.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 24, 2010)

hola muuchachos, yo como siempre dando mi opinion , mientras no me hechen 

*ARMAS PARA ARGENTINA:*
no tenemos un pomo , pero saben que ??
mejor .
al final, se pusieron a mirar la historia ??? 
compramos armas y se ponen viejas, obsoletas, usamso un dinero que podriamos usar para CRECER pero no, en armas que se ponen viejas como las PCs.
miren los ultimos.....50 años ?? o 100 años , las armas fueron usadas mas veces EN CONTRA DE EL PUEBLO que para defenderlo.
politicos que mandan reprimir, o algunos militares loquitos que ambicionan el sillon de el politico corrupto.
cual fue nuestro ultimo enemigo ?????
a ver .....digan.
no me pongan los ingleses, por que ellos estaban en inglaterra, quienes con muy poca inteligencia revolvieron el avispero y generaron una guerra en la cual se usaron como armas *a nuestos hijos* fueron los señores militares.

en general se va a la guerra por que se es incapaz de solucionar las cosas con la inteligencia (yo) .

*FABRICACION PROPIA:*
este es otro mundillo, fabricar aca algo, un avion, un misil , un auto, un satelite.
ahhhhhhh que tema gigante .
investigacion y desarrollo, con eso un pais crece.
pero al parecer eso no es muy querido.
dejar de vender vacas y trigo o soja yvender tecnologia.
seria un cambio importante, algo muy novedoso en Argentina.
pero habria que tener gobernantes nuevos, algo que aca no existe.
cuando uno monta una planta de fabricacion de aviones no solo hace armas, lso aviones vuelan, apagan incendios, llevan gente, hacen estudios, etc, etc.
pero no termina alli, esa fabrica de aviones crea miles de fabricas satelites de "partes de aviones", y crea miles de PYMES de investigacion y desarrollo de temas para esos aviones que luego podran ser aplicados en otras areas.

en fin,el principio de EL VERDADERO CRECIMIENTO.

pero ................no se por que no se dan cuenta ni los peronistas ni los radicales ni los otros .
o si se dan cuenta ??
creen uds. que lo hacen a proposito ??

*LOS ISLEÑOS:*
la gente de las malvinas son como todos , argentinos o ingleses:
aprovechadores.
no quieren lios pero si quieren aprovecharse de su situacion.
todo el mundo cuando esta en un lugar comodo quiere que nadie mas llegue, asi aprovecha, si son ingleses:
por que no se van a inglaterra ???
las malvinas es un lugar duro.
pero muy lucrativo por lo que he escuchado, son 4 gatos locos que poseen un monton de derechos, asi que hacen $$$$$$$$ a lo loco.
pero claro, con la excusa de que "es su derecho" y escudados en la potencia que es inglaterra (con sombra de EEUU) HACEN PELOTA una reserva natural gigantesca.
permiten que cualquier pais deprede sus aguas diezmando a los peces, ahora se pondran a desparramar petroleo a lo loco.
todo por $$$$$$$$$$$$
no dudo que los argentinos harian lo mismo y los ingleses de inglaterra.
si siempre dije que la hipocresia la invento el ser humano.

van a decir los isleños que AMAN LAS ISLAS, si fuese asi podrian vivir tranquilos eliminando las disputas, simplemente no vendiendole derechos de pesca ni explotacion a NADIE.
ya que aman a esas islas por que no las cuidan o mantienen virgenes o como reserva ?????

todos son HDP mentirosos e hipocritas.

menso los peces y los pinguinos que terminan en latas.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 24, 2010)

El video con subtitulos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9_92Xj5q70


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bueno, saben yo creo que el tema de empezar una tercera guerra mundial no tendria base tanto en el problema Argentina-Inglaterra. En primera porque no creo que ambos gobiernos quieran verse envueltos en un conflicto armado y segundo no creo que la comunidad internacional permita esto (aunque quien sabe en estos dias).


Lo que realmente creo es que de iniciarse uba tercera gran guerra (asi se llamo a la primera en su momento) seria por los problemas políticos del mundo. Si nos ponemos a pensar, la guerra fria no termino realmente con la caida del muro de Berlin. Si bien la URSS desaparecio del mapa, aún existe la diferencia comunismo-capitalismo y aún sigue generando rencillas entre muchos paises. 

No hay que mirar muy lejos para entender este problema, latinoamerica sigue lidiando con el asunto a pesar del tiempo.

Asi que supongo que en caso de existir la tercera guerra, esta si sera de carácter mundial (todos los paises involucrados)

Hay que esperar a ver que pasa.

PEACE AND ROCK & ROLL


cHauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2010)

a la especie humana en su historia muchas veces las cosas "se le fueron de las manos".

ayer veia una peli , con tom hanks.algo asi como juego de poder o algo asi.
el es diputado y ayuda en la guerra de afganistan vs rusia.

muy interesante, el de la CIA le cuenta una historia, de un maestro zen y un pibe.

el pibe de el pueblo se saca la loteria, todos contentos dicen : QUE BIEN.....
pero cuando le consultan al maestro zen el dice "veremos".

el pibe luego se compra un caballo, vive en el pasado y en u npueblo, todos felices dicen : que bien .....
pero el maestro zen dice:
veremos.

un dia el caballo se cae y el pibe se rompe una pierna, todo sdicen "que mal"
pero elmaestro zen dice :
veremos.

estalla una guerra y el pibe por ser lisiado zafa de ir a la guerra, todos dicen "que bien, que suerte tuvo" 
pero el maestro zen dice:

veremos.



cada golpecito que nos da la vida es lo que es, lo que vemos en ese instante, pero de ningun modo podemso decir como seguira, como sera el futuro, siempre el futuro es incierto.
una maniobra que quizas hoy pueda parecer sin importancia puede generar en el futuro proximo algo mucho mas grande.
¿ cuantos acontecimientos minimos quizas hubiesen hecho que adolfo hitler no hubiese llegado a nada??

es como dice un proberbio hindu de el aleteo de una mariposa, que no recuerdo bien, pero ese proberbio se lo copio un hindu de un refran mas antiguo que viene de mi tatarabuelo y dice que :
un cuesco mal tirado en una parte de la  casa puede generar una catastrofe en otra pàrte  .
y es que todos estamos conectados.

saludos


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2010)

yo siendo argentino creo que si nos agarra inglaterra nos deja c**o pa arriba u,u. No somos una potencia en guerra que digamos, lo unico que podemos hacer es vender alimento y si no es que la t***a de la presidenta nos retiene los alimentos a exportar. Como mucho vamos a la guerra con, ¿trigo?, ¿soja? jajajaja por favor, vivo a un par de cuadras de la escuela de policia de lugano y lo unico que veo son gordos perdiendo peso. habria que ir a ver a los militares, Lo que si tenemos son mentes brillantes que se van a otros paises a trabajar porque aca en argentina no nos dan UNA M***DA por descubrir algo nuevo mientras que en otros paises nos dan fortunas. Fijense que en argentina no se les paga a cientificos, mientras que en eeuu se les pagan fortunas solo para descubrir bo***eces


----------



## electrodan (Mar 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ¿ cuantos acontecimientos minimos quizas hubiesen hecho que adolfo hitler no hubiese llegado a nada??


Uno de ellos hubiera sido el que lo hubieran admitido en la escuela de arte en la que quería entrar. Habría sido pintor.


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Uno de ellos hubiera sido el que lo hubieran admitido en la escuela de arte en la que quería entrar. Habría sido pintor.


 
En ese caso talvez no habria desarrollado ese odio racial que tenia, especialmente contra los judios, los odiaba porque, en parte los cosideraba como culpables de su fracaso por no calificar con el puntaje necesario e ingresar a la escuela de arte. Honestamente (dejando de lado el tema nazi) habria sido muy interesante observar sus pinturas.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 2, 2010)

hola, hoy ando un poco atareado, pero ...
como ya puse antes, no saben lo...... cerquita que estamso .
y son cosas cotidianas, ocultas en lo cotidiano lo que hacen que la posibilidad sea cierta, a pesar de todo el camino recorrido por la humanidad.

fijense unas cosas, si alguno lo recuerda.
solo para entrar en tema:

como se inicio (y por que ) la primera guerra mundial ??
y la segunda ???


----------



## fernandob (Mar 2, 2010)

*vamos a la wiki:*

*primera guerra:*
El evento detonante del conflicto fue el asesinato del archiduque Francisco *Fernando* de Austria y su esposa, Sofía Chotek, en Sarajevo el 28 de junio de 1914 a manos del joven estudiante nacionalista serbio Gavrilo Princip, miembro del grupo .....................
........................................
La *Primera Guerra Mundial* o *Gran Guerra* fue un conflicto armado que tuvo lugar entre 1914 y 1918,[2] y que produjo más de 10 millones de bajas.[3] Más de 60 millones de soldados europeos fueron movilizados desde 1914 hasta 1918.[4

*segunda guerra:*La *Segunda Guerra Mundial* fue el conflicto armado más grande y sangriento de la historia mundial, en el que se enfrentaron las Potencias Aliadas y las Potencias del Eje, entre 1939 y 1945. Fuerzas armadas de más de setenta países participaron en combates aéreos, navales y terrestres. Por efecto de la guerra murió alrededor del 2% de la población mundial de la época (unos 60 millones de personas), en su mayor parte civiles.....................................................................................los motivos de el inicio son mas complejos, pero fue por una guerra entre 2 naciones que luego se metieron las demas:La Segunda Guerra Sino-japonesa comenzó en 1937, cuando Japón atacó en profundidad a China desde su plataforma en Manchuria.


podemos sacar conclusiones ?????

si

1 -- no hay que matar ni pegarle a fernando (asi comenzo la primera ) 
2 -- en la primera se lee que fue un conflicto de poderes (mas bien poderosos) , con esto uno se da cuenta que unas pocas personas (poderosos) son las que empujan a millones de personas COMUNES  a la guerra.
aqui podemso empezar a ver la punta de un iceberg:
nuestra sociedad alegremente permite que gobernantes inescrupulosos , locos, dementes, idiotas, embrute3cidos por el poder cumplan su mandato, como si echar de una patada en el culo o encarcelar a un presidente fuese a hacer que los planetas choquen.
claro.
se ha corrido una "vox populi" de que si se toca a un presidente electo se esta violando a la democracia.
bueno.......un tema para explicar, como si hiciese falta.
el tipo sube con mentiras, y una vez en el poder puede IN cumplir con sus promesas, con las leyes que juro defender, con todo.
la verdad, demasiado ridiculo tener que explicarlo.
tan ridiculo como que suceda hoy dia.
pero supongo que son lso resabios de las monarquias:
Dios lo puso y nadie lo puede sacar.
falta tanto aun.
3 -- el problema es que en nuestra estructura social siempre estamso ahi......bailando en la cornisa, nadie sabe el futuro, pero permitimos que personas incapaces gobiernen, mientan y roben, ..en que momento un loco puede prender la mecha ???
en que momento un presidente puede manipular a la gente e inducirla en ua guerra ??
no hay nada mas fuerte que el fanatismo.
por ejemplo, aca , en casa.
hace poco tuvimos problemas con lo de la pastera de uruguay.
cada tanto con chile.
en lo de las malvinas inglaterra.

imaginense un presidente que no le tenga miedo a su conciencia, uno inteligente que quiera bailar en la sangre de lso demas.
solo tiene que hacer un poco de lio, manejar lso medios para quedar como victima y que los malos son "lso otos" .
manipular a la gente un poquitin.
vamso a mas, aprovechemos la experiencia de adolfito.:
primero que ese presidente robe y robe, y cuando la gente este mal, en la miseria que le heche la culpa a el pais vecino.
siempre zizaña un poco, mucha propaganda.
listo
la gente comun ve lo que tiene frente a sus narices, si en el diario y en la TV sale que la culpa es de el vecino asi sera.

guerra.

y como la calidad de lso sistemas  degobieron en todo el mundo deja mucho que desear.
y como ya dijimos el presidente ese es un HDP y inteligente.

buala.
tenemos el efecto avalancha.



por eso es tan importante hacer instituciones solidas , sistemas de gobierno realmente honestos y fuertes, que no puedan ser manipulados por unos pocos individuos.
pero eso................ni se intenta, estamso gobernados por atorrantes que se turnan, y hasta ahora, dentro de la mierda que nos hacen pasar, podemso decir que tenemos suerte por que ninguno de ellos se fue tan al carajo como adolfito.
pero , es solo ver la historia, detenidamente, y ver como una cosita desencadena un desastre.


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> es solo ver la historia, detenidamente, y ver como una cosita desencadena un desastre.


 
Tienes mucha razón. Adolf empezo de la misma manera. Lo ironico es que al final de la guerra en Europa (cuando los rusos tenian en jaque al tercer reich), Hitler ordeno a todo civil a combatir a los inversores bajo el mando de la Wiemar bajo el lema: 
"Si Alemania a de caer, todos caeran con ella"​ 
Por lo visto no le importaba demasiado el pueblo como juraba desde un principio.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

Pues claro. En momentos de desesparación, todo se vale!!!
Ese man estaba bien loquito. Lo acabo de ver en un programa del history.

Saludos"""


----------



## fernandob (Mar 2, 2010)

ese man estaba bien loquito.

pero hay manes hoy dia que tambien estan bien loquitos y la sociedad no hace nada.

la suerte es que a ninguno de los manes de hoy dia se le dio el destino de darle todo el caminito servido para llegar a donde llego adolfito (son muchas cosas que se deben dar) .

a mi no me asusta tanto la gente de el pasado, que ya no esta.
si me asusta la gente que esta hoy.

no olvido jamas esa frase de el final de la pelicula:

la cruz de hierrode nuevo la wiki..) 

_Do not rejoice in his defeat, you men. For though the world has stood up and stopped the bastard, the bitch that bore him is in heat again"_
("No os regocijéis en su derrota. Por más que el mundo se mantuvo en pie y paró al bastardo, la perra de la que nació está en celo otra vez")

por si no lo entienden:

adolfo hitler NO era el mal , ni la maldad, ni la causa de ........ ni ........muchas otras cosas.
era solo un hombre mas.
era un loquito, con traumas, con nada de remordimiento , con toda una sopa de nombres de psicologia en su subconsciente, pero  fijense que termino de presidente.......se voto el solo ?? y hizo lo que hizo. 

el nos mostro el mal que hay dentro de cada uno de nosotros, si se dan las condiciones.
nos mostro lo peligroso que es darle mucho poder a solo unos pocos.
nos mostro la locura de el ser humano y el poder de grupos organizados.

pero siempre es mejor apuntar a uno con el dedo y gritar BRUJA !!!!!!!!!!! quemenlo.
o crucifiquenlo, segun de que lado se este, el momento y muchas otras cosas mas.
y asi uno se va a dormir tranquilo, creyendo que todo se acabo.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 4, 2010)

Porque utilizar un foro de cooperacion, sin distingo de fronteras y nacionalidades, en un tema tan absurdo como la guerra?, no veo ninguna razon para enfrascarnos en discusiones y aspavientos por algo que solo le interesa a los mercenarios y vendedores de armas, si pensamos en guerra, entonces para que buscamos superarnos?, o es que superacion, significa volvernos mas brutos?, sigamos disfrutando de lo bonito que es la vida, y porque no, de lo bueno que nos ofrece este foro?, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 5, 2010)

moises calderon dijo:


> Porque utilizar un foro de cooperacion, sin distingo de fronteras y nacionalidades, en un tema tan absurdo como la guerra?, no veo ninguna razon para enfrascarnos en discusiones y aspavientos por algo que solo le interesa a los mercenarios y vendedores de armas [...]


Ahí te equivocás. La guerra es un comportamiento intrínseco del ser humano, y a muchas personas les interesa analizar el comportamiento de su propia especie.
________________________________________________________________________________

Entrando de nuevo al tema de la 3WW, una página de la Wikipedia interesante: Destrucción Mutua Asegurada. (o yo me muero pero te llevo conmigo).


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2010)

el que cierra los ojos y prefiere no ver ni analizar las cosas es el que se lleva todo de sorpresa.

analizar las cosas no quiere decir querer pelear ni ser amigo de esas cosas.

en este tema no ha habido ni una discusion ni idferencias de opiniones al respecto.
si no hubiesen estudiado las enfermedades jamas les  habrian encontrado cura.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2010)

*EVOLUCION PSICOPATA*

no quiero iniciar un tema nuevo, por eso lo pongo aca, es algo que viene ademas de otro lado, de un comentario, pero este es el mejor lugar:

busquen en la web que es un PSICOPATA.
luego piensen que no solo una persona puede ser psicopata de nacimiento, tambien por educacion, ya que no solo se puede nacer siendo insensible por los demas, sin el mas minimo sentimiento o importancia por el projimo.
vean a los ladrones y asesinos que a veces los programas de TV filman cuando los atrapan, pibes que no les importa nada, en verdad un carajo les importa, encima ponen excusas y mienten, se hacen las victimas , actuan .
bueno, pues esa gente directamente no ve a su projimo como projimo, los ven como presas.
el pibe chorro ve a la gente como presas, no como iguales.
asi que si ni siquiera los ven como personas......
encima les tienen resentimiento.

y luego piensen:
como actuo la hiena barrios =??? un tipo famoso y no un pobreton.
y la alsogaray ???

ya no vivimos en la selva, no nos adaptamso a el clima o a los predadores d eotras especies.
nos adaptamos a superarnos a notroos mismos, y por superarnos no me refiero a ser mejores.
la evolucion nos lleva a ser cada vez mas HDP , psicopatas directamente.
solo pensar en nosotros, no importarnos un carajo nada mas, ni el projimo, no tener una pizca de conciencia ni moral, y menos si esta en juego algo NUESTRO.

EL HONESTO, EL SOCIALMENTE BUEN TIPO va preso, pierde siempre, se consume en remordimientos y preocupaciones SE ENFERMA.
el psicopata no.

en esas condiciones , que podremso ver como un futuro ??
la tercera guerra mundial ??
invadirnos entre paises sin motivos valederos ???
cuando los individuos se vuelven psicopatas y egoistas, que se vuelve el grupo ????

miren la TV, la gente , toda, como se comportan ??
tiran la piedra y esconden la mano.
te muestran por medio de programas de TV que cosas que en verdad son malas ........................pintan com comunes.
desde novelas donde parece normal el engañarse , hasta casarse por interes o chicos chicos que buscan el interes , o se viven jodiendo ente ellos.
programas como el de tinelli donde todo vale con tal de salir en la TV ......el honor, la familia, la verguenza, la humildad la honradez son KK.
y , bueno, ni miremos nada que tenga que ver con la dirigencia de el pais.

busquen el significado de psicopata.

y miren como estamos evolucionando .

luego piensen en como dbia ser el grupo de gente que rodeo a hitler y a tantos otros.

no tengo idea yo de la proyeccion, a donde llevara.
solo veo loque escribi, hace rato que lo veo.

saludos


----------

